# What do you guys think about this Helix amp?



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

New in Box Bass Remote Helix Brax Dark Blue 1000 2 1950 Watt Massive Nice Amp | eBay


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

350 gets you a nice neighborhood, admittedly the Helix is probably up in the top tier in that neighborhood for 1 channel amps in the 1500-2500 watt range.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have never owned or heard Helix amps, but what i did hear is their Helix Mids competition series, which I currently own, and all i got to say, nothing but build quality !


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> New in Box Bass Remote Helix Brax Dark Blue 1000 2 1950 Watt Massive Nice Amp | eBay


 I bet you missed that thread about Andy4879 scammer.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> I bet you missed that thread about Andy4879 scammer.


Sure did!
I wasn't considering buying anyway but I'm sorry I brought it to the forum's attention if the guy is a douchebag!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> Sure did!
> I wasn't considering buying anyway but I'm sorry I brought it to the forum's attention if the guy is a douchebag!


He is a scammer at large, I almost certain that helix was stolen from someone.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like re-branded CHINESE crap to me. Its just oozing with China's QC.

"Designed in Germany" ....made in China. If am wrong and audiotec fischer actually built it, then I want to see GUTS...because I have a good feeling your going to see crappy caps and those cheap transistor pressure clamps not to mention more than likely the pcb will be near transparent.











Doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`m sure they can`t survive on made in Germany Brax alone.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Mine looks like this and it is German.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

fcarpio said:


> Mine looks like this and it is German.


Your precision B2/B4 are 100% made in Germany


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Same amp new from WoofersETC instead of that andy scammer:

Helix Dark Blue 1000.2


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> Same amp new from WoofersETC instead of that andy scammer:
> 
> Helix Dark Blue 1000.2


I would definitely go this route instead.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Looks like re-branded CHINESE crap to me. Its just oozing with China's QC.
> 
> "Designed in Germany" ....made in China. If am wrong and audiotec fischer actually built it, then I want to see GUTS...because I have a good feeling your going to see crappy caps and those cheap transistor pressure clamps not to mention more than likely the pcb will be near transparent.
> 
> ...


Hahaha I was gonna say it totally looks like a Chinese built amp. Plus I dont care what brand it is but max wattage ratings on the box is just tacky


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

OMG, checking out that woofers etc. link that amp FUGLY!!! :freak::cwm8:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

soccerguru607 said:


> Your precision B2/B4 are 100% made in Germany


That one is oozing with quality...BIG DIFFERENCE.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> That one is oozing with quality...BIG DIFFERENCE.


Ya, and when I saw Matrix board I had saliva dripping out of my mouth...


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> OMG, checking out that woofers etc. link that amp FUGLY!!! :freak::cwm8:


Yeah I have definitely seen prettier Audiotec Fischer amps LOL.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

A bit OT but how come a scammer like andy4849 can have a 100% feedback rating? Feels a bit unsafe to buy stuff from Ebay if a seller with such a rating is a scammer...


----------

